# Seafood Boudin



## cindra (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello,  I am making Seafood Boudin grilled and served on toasted rolls.  Is there a condiment to top this with that would put it or the top?  or just leave it alone?  Play-off football party..I gotta impress the boys!  Thanks for ur feedback, Cindra


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 19, 2013)

Finely diced tomatoes, onions and jalapenos seasoned with lime juice, cilantro and some sort of cajun spice. Kinda like a Cajun pico de gallo.


----------



## chef willie (Jan 19, 2013)

Cajun pico de sounds delish....I was thinking some yellow mustard jazzed up with a heavy dose of blackening spice. You better post some pics AND the recipe.....lot of sausage heads on heads on here, myself included, gonna want it.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 19, 2013)

Or there's always remoulade sauce. This is an adaptation of a recipe I found online. It's easy and always a treat.

1/2 cup mayonnaise
1 tablespoon hot sauce
1 tablespoon prepared horseradish
1 tablespoon rustic hot mustard with seeds
1 tablespoon sweet pickle relish, or finely diced olives.
1 dash cayenne or blackening spice.

Or, in a pinch I've also used:

1/2 cup mayonnaise

1/4 cup cocktail sauce

1 dash cayenne or blackening spice.

The latter is similar to an onion blossom sauce found in many restaurants.


----------



## roller (Jan 19, 2013)

Beer that would impress them !


----------



## eman (Jan 19, 2013)

A good boudin shouldn't need anything to cover or enhance the flavor . Sides would be better. Potato salad , gumbo,  or any seadood goes well.


----------



## cindra (Jan 19, 2013)

Great idea!  Thanks going to market!


----------



## cindra (Jan 19, 2013)

lmao!


----------

